

Show HN: I just built this during weekend, does this help? - varunkho

I have been working on a decently big project for a client related to Affordable Care Act (ACA). This gave me necessary knowledge about the act. One of the immediate requirements is to notify in writing to employees about Obamacare marketplaces by Oct1. Businesses can also notify electronically if they follow the electronic disclosure guidelines. I researched and built a system that complies with these requirements.<p>It is located at:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;aca-obamacare.com<p>The tool needs minimum information that is required to prepare the notice based on notice templates obtained from Department of Labor (DOL) website.<p>Let me know if you find it useful!
======
varunkho
clickable link: [http://aca-obamacare.com](http://aca-obamacare.com)

